

World's first 3D office photocopier launches - aresant
http://www.techradar.com/news/photography-video-capture/world-s-first-3d-office-photocopier-now-available-665768

======
Sidnicious
So, $17,000 for

• a turntable,

• a lightbox,

• a mechanical track for a camera

• a DSLR

• software

3D photocopier is a huge stretch, since it doesn't appear to produce 3D models
and doesn't "copy" anything. It's a scanner at best.

